# Training boxing in the Philippines



## kaalle (11 mo ago)

Anybody know of a solid gym anywhere here that might accept regular people for a fee? Im not alking about ALA or any commercial gym but more a proper gym where I could maybe get full time training for a price? Im aware of Legacy on Boracay, thats one alternative but thought I might see if there is a straight up boxing gym that could work as well. Thanks!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum kaalle.

Manila boxing clubs


----------



## kaalle (11 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum kaalle.
> 
> Manila boxing clubs


Thanks but that list contains only commercial gyms hehe. Like I said, looking for something different.


----------

